# 2010/2011 Season Pictures - J&J



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

So here is this years current "fleet" photo. Not really a fleet yet...maybe next year.

Depending on snowfall this winter I may upgrade the '01 to a '03-05 reg cab 2500. If not I will wait until spring.

Plow on the 01 is a 8' pro plus and the '03 is a 8'6 pro plus wesport


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks good Jared. How do you like the "Xtenders" I think their called?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

never gonna run a plow without them


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

I take it you like them then lol... They act as a curb guard also right?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

cute.... lol


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Eww la la I like that last picture, you look very sexy with your legs crossed.............what a d-bag


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

hey im not familier with these "extenders" what is the point?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

the extenders act as a curb guard as well as extending the life of your cutting edge. They keep it from wearing into the "smile".

newhere- that the best you can do?


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

newhere;1168911 said:


> Eww la la I like that last picture, you look very sexy with your legs crossed.............what a d-bag


hahaha what a d bag your self.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

EGLC;1168994 said:


> the extenders act as a curb guard as well as extending the life of your cutting edge. They keep it from wearing into the "smile".
> 
> newhere- that the best you can do?


1) Is that the correct name for the corner segments ("extenders")?
2) Where did you get them?
3) Are they poly?
4) Are they expensive?


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Trucks look good!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Proper name is "Xtendors" made by

WinterEquipment.com

Cost about $125 for a set shipped. They are steal with carbide tips. Saves so much wear on the side of your plow. My 8'6 still looks brand new, no bends, scrapes, etc the "xtendors" take the beating.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

i could do better but i didnt wana to be to mean to him. Just a little ball busting thats all


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

hahaha its all good picasso.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

i figured owning two dodges is bad enough, i dont need to add salt to the wound!!! 

Im trying to get one more season out of my dodge and then first thing in the spring i think its going out to the road with a for sale sign!! The darn thing just keeps going, after i sunk 18k of parts into it another season will make me feel a little better.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Looking good... I mean the trucks anyway!


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

nice fleet. goodluck this winter


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

are they both gassers, what makes you wanna sell the 01'?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Willman940;1169286 said:


> are they both gassers, what makes you wanna sell the 01'?


Yes both gassers. Not a fan of dodge and the 01 is now 10yrs old. Has 86k on it and is tight but I was planning on upgrading in the spring anyway. I bought the truck over summer from a carpenter with 85k miles and just put plow mounts on it and the hardly drove it haha


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

The trucks and plows look great. I just put the winter extendors on the EXV. I cut mine down and had to drill my own holes in them as the originals did not line up with the factory set, But not enough snow to use them. Probably be 2 weeks until we get anything push here in Northern Ohio.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

plowing the small condo.










how do you guys edit sound in videos??


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

You need an editiing program microsoft computers come with windows movie maker but that has its limits stores sell programs Mine is pinnacle I believe and is about $100 or so


----------



## PerfectEarth (Feb 18, 2010)

Looks good man. I'm glad I picked up the Xtendors for mine. Only 3 small outings and they're already doing their job. Everyone should have them on. Do you guys throw any salt?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

agreed on those Xtendors! Now I don't cringe every time I whack into belgium block curbs haha

Ya we throw salt, used 2x 80lb lesco spreaders last year and that's not coming anywhere close to cutting it this year.

I'd love to get a vbox snowex or western poly but I don't have a skid yet to load bulk. So for now I'm getting a tailgate model :/


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

some photos we took...

*
entrance of the two large private drives we do...*









*plowing the larger (for us) commercial*


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

my new patriot lfl light bar...this is before some major modifications I did to it....I was going to try and mount it up on the truck tomorrow but I'm going to mount up the new salter and get everything ready for tomorrow's snow storm payup


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

looks good! how do you like the dodge trucks? we have an older one we bought at auction and all it is good for is breaking down and needing new parts, lol. thankfully it's a "backup" truck in case we have some breakdowns during an event. 

+1 on the western plows!


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

if you are just getting a spreader now, how were you servicing your customers prior to this with ice management?


----------



## AG09 (Aug 21, 2010)

EGLC;1191881 said:


> my new patriot lfl light bar...this is before some major modifications I did to it....I was going to try and mount it up on the truck tomorrow but I'm going to mount up the new salter and get everything ready for tomorrow's snow storm payup


What salter did you end up getting? BTW does your buddy still have that Fisher plow still for sale?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

KMBertog;1191906 said:


> looks good! how do you like the dodge trucks? we have an older one we bought at auction and all it is good for is breaking down and needing new parts, lol. thankfully it's a "backup" truck in case we have some breakdowns during an event.
> 
> +1 on the western plows!


can't stand them, but for the price I got them for I can't complain too much....I have put $600 into the '03 already and it needs about another $500 in work (muffler n exhaust)



aperfcrcle;1191930 said:


> if you are just getting a spreader now, how were you servicing your customers prior to this with ice management?


I subbed some of the stuff and two 80lb push spreaders did the rest. I looked at a tornado and a snowex 6000 that were on craigs for good prices but no one around here will load you up with bulk. Then I tried to buy a pro-flow2 off a guy for the past two weeks and he kept dicking around, so when I went down to get 2 pallets of salt yesterday my lesco dealer told me he had a great deal on a showroom model.



AG09;1192008 said:


> What salter did you end up getting? BTW does your buddy still have that Fisher plow still for sale?


I ended up with lesco's version of the snowex 1075. it was a show room model and I stole it.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

some updates on the '03....now waiting for next snowfall


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

here's a video of it in action  I have 4 more amber leds in front of bar but unfortunately the IO board on the light bar isn't working the way it should be at this time and a new one is order.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Love it! cant wait for my bar to come in!!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

That backup alarm gets annoying doesnt it?


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey EGLC,

when your ready to sell the 2001 let me know. i may be interested don't need the plow but would like to leave the ultra mount kit installed.

8' bed on it? Hemi? or 4.7?


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

s&mll;1224291 said:


> That backup alarm gets annoying doesnt it?


haha We have ours on a switch.(at night its off and in the day its ON... For many reasons Prob not the safest thing but Some customers complain when we are plowing at night/ early morning and all they hear is beep beep beep! But then again if one of them wakes up and goes out /to work at 4AM and see we havent plowed them out yet they B****! Either way we would lose!


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

s. donato;1224305 said:


> Hey EGLC,
> 
> when your ready to sell the 2001 let me know. i may be interested don't need the plow but would like to leave the ultra mount kit installed.
> 
> 8' bed on it? Hemi? or 4.7?


looks like a 8' and given the year it would be a 5.9L 360magnum


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

backup was on a switch so I just used it once in a while. Overall I liked it but would still go with CAT when time comes to buy one. 

01 is a 5.9L magnum, 8' bed, slt (cd/power driver seat) has some body work needs but mechanically is solid and has no rot. You can pm me for more info.

Everyone be safe out there tonight. Monster ice storm heading our way :/


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

another video....I hate this effin ice.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I think you should buy my truck and have the twin to dad's truck! 

Pics look good man.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

BlueRam2500;1226401 said:


> I think you should buy my truck and have the twin to dad's truck!
> 
> Pics look good man.


I think I will pass on your truck haha my dad's going to be selling his most likely this year any.

And thanks! You need to start plowing again man, hopefully the winters from now on stay like this


----------

